# Quick Change gearbox



## schor (Oct 7, 2013)

I found this atlas lathe with a quick change gearbox and am wondering if it will work on my th54. Anyone know?





This is mine.


----------



## wwunder (Oct 7, 2013)

Are they both 10" lathes and are they the same bed length?  I believe there are a few different versions of the QCGB's, but I don't know what all the differences are.  The one pictured appears to be missing a lever?  I think you would also have to add the tumble reverse to your lathe and potentially swap the leadscrews.

I thought about looking for a QCGB for mine, but the prices for just a QCGB are astronomical.  If you can pick up the whole lathe for a decent price, you can probably part out the rest to cover the cost.  Although it does appear to be missing parts on the carriage.  

I came across the E-leadscrew project and figure i could fit that to my lathe for about the same cost or less than the qcgb and it would give more functionality for the price.  Thats probably the way I will go when I get sick of the change gears.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 7, 2013)

I can't answer your question but that gear box in the picture appears to be missing one of the gear selector handles.

<edit>
Oops someone said that already!
</edit>


----------



## schor (Oct 7, 2013)

I found a QC54 online and it seems to be the same as that. The gearbox does look like it might not fit my lathe. Hopefully someone knows for sure.

There's lots more missing to that lathe, trying to find out what works/doesn't.


----------



## pdentrem (Oct 7, 2013)

There is a write up on fitting the one of the gearboxes to a 10" lathe. I will have to search for it. There were two different styles in Clausings 10F parts catalogue with the difference being the tumbler lever. It seems to me that what you are showing should work.

I found the write up in my files. It is actually for a 12" box on to 10". Not quite the same thing. Maybe this should be added to the articles/download page with proper author credit?
Pierre


----------



## schor (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the link.

I talked to the guy selling it and he said the second handle broke off the qc. That's a problem, but I think it could be fixable. He's going to take some pics of the rest of the parts he has and send to me.

I'm trying to get this for $200. It's not in what I would call usable shape so I might be able to get it. It is a few hr drive though.


----------



## wwunder (Oct 7, 2013)

If you get is for $200 it's probably worth a little effort to rebuild. Have you looked at the prices on ebay!


Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wwunder (Oct 7, 2013)

Let me clarify my last post... it's probably worth rebuilding the qcgb. Next I would high grade the best parts, or important spares for yourself and part out the rest. It doesn't look like there is enough left to rebuild and retool that lathe economically.

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------

